# Christmas tree + puppy= disaster???!



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello Everyone...

I can't see any other posts on here but forgive me if I have missed it!

Is anyone else having a massive dilmemna about whether or not to have a Christmas tree?!

There is NO WAY we can have presents under tree as they will be ripped to shreds in minutes..! 

But we are thinking as this is Poppy's first Christmas that we will get a real tree and just deal with her mess/destruction/hanging off the tree/jumping up at decorations as it comes...!

Has anyone else had any experience with cockapoos and trees and is there anyway of making it not just one big play thing for them?

And if you have had problems is there anything I can do to make other things seem more interesting!?

We have one big room downstairs and so there is no way of cornering it off or having a separate doggie free room!

Anyway, also here is a picture of Poppy wearing her new Christmassy jumper...!










She is such a little madam she is refusing to walk in it and instead shuffles along the floor moping at me to take it off!

Annie and Poppy xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

you should be able to teach her not to go near the tree, cantr remember what we did but i dont thing we have ever had a problem with cats or dogs messing with the tree or prezzies


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

have the tree!! and teach her that she is not allowed in or on or under the tree.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love Poppy in her festive jumper 

I do understand your worries .. but you must have a tree and you will be able to teach her not to touch ... Honey and Picnic have had a sniff, but no destruction yet


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We are going to buy a real tree but are planning to put it on a low occasional table this year - have even painted it to look nice - just to get it out of Biscuit's reach. He is a little 'shortie' still so should be OK for this year! I'm not putting any pressies under though!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> We are going to buy a real tree but are planning to put it on a low occasional table this year - have even painted it to look nice - just to get it out of Biscuit's reach. He is a little 'shortie' still so should be OK for this year! I'm not putting any pressies under though!


You have it planned ... Biscuit will get used to it and soon understand it is out of bounds  

My girls have had a sniff, but by day 3 not really interested in it....


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

We have our tree up and Archie is 7 months old. From day one we let him know that he must not go near the tree and now he takes no notice. It may take a bit of time but if you are firm your puppy will soon get the idea. Here is a photo of Archie and the tree.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Tell Poppy that Aunty Shirley said she must read her Christmas Cockapoo rules.


I wrote this especially for cockapoos at Xmas on how to behave 

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/Christmas_rule.html


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow Jackie now that is a Christmas tree!
I had same thoughts about a tree so Instead of a real one we've just got a fake one I've put it up in the lounge all week with nothing on it to see if Buddy try's anything and he,s ignored it so will add the decorations ,I think the smell of a real one may prove to tempting for him.
There will be no pressies under it they would def get ripped to shreds!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Jackie that tree is incredible. How do u see the tv though?? - Or is that just the angle of the photograph? I'm going to get a fake tree too. I know Nacho will bark at this tree everytime he looks at it which should be barrels of fun!! Oh well xmas spirit and all that!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We havbe a fake (and very cheap) tree, Vincent sniffed at it once or twice and has decided that he just doesn't care xD We have put the tree on a small stand/table so it's not low on the ground. We have presents under it and he still doesn't care too much!

So many more interesting things to play with in his bed


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Were braving it this weekend with Arthur, we have a fake tree and a small real one in the kitchen I think hes going to be ooooh so tempted with both but bring it on it all the fun of puppyhood I guess!!! I know he wont be able to leave the presents alone so dont think I'll tempt him too much! We used to have cats (5 of them) and quiet frequently found one of them wrapped round the tree or destroying decorations when they were kittens!! Good luck everyone x


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Susie, we have another sofa on the other side which you can't see so we can both sit on that one to see the tv. Did take all day to decorate so i did that when Archie was having his snip at the vets.


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Susie, we have another sofa on the other side which you can't see so we can both sit on that one to see the tv. Did take all day to decorate so i did that when Archie was having his snip at the vets.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

We've had our tree up almost a week now, Izzie was a pup last christmas & showed no interest what so ever, Poppy is a pup now & again i sshowing no interest & neither is Izzie now she's grown up. Although we don't have presents under it, Poppy would probably want to chew on them, but the tree is fine  Good luck.


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

We have our tree up, this is Margots first Christmas and so far so good. She's not really that interested and when she does knock a bauble we just say leave it. My kids would be gutted if we didnt put the tree up. Like children the doggies have to learn not to touch. But I agree re the presents, if we put ours under now they wouldn't last 2mins)))
Have a fab Christmas all!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

we were thinking the same thing, but Archie has (so far!) been a complete angel with the tree! We put it up yesterday and spent alot of time saying "Archie ... no" or "Archie, leave the tree alone" He soon got it. We've purposefully tried to leave the bottom of the tree reasonably bauble free - but who knows with inquisitive noses!!!

He sleeps peacefully like an angel now ... I'll not tempt fate by finishing off that sentence


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I love that photo ,you should make Xmas cards from it for next year.
Baubles are on the tree though it looks a bit bare at the bottom lol but so far apart from a sniff Buddy's not gone near it yea!! Will post some pics when I get my laptop back.


----------



## Alexis (Jun 26, 2011)

We got a very small 5ft real tree to put on a table. When we bought it in to the house with the netting around it, it accidently fell over on top of him and now he is scared of it!

Buddy has stolen a few decorations from around the floor but that was our fault for leaving them there. He is still alive after the spare rib bone episode and still no sign of it!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We've done the same as you - a 5ft tree on a table - works a treat! I'm glad we did that as when I unwrapped it outside to trim the branches, he started tearing at them with his teeth. Next year though, he'll have to learn!


----------

